# New to the forum, need a little help.



## brc358 (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello every one.
I buy, repair, and sell riding mowers as a hobby now that I am retired. So far it has been very profitable, so no complaints.
I bought a Craftsman riding mower a coupe of days ago , it is in need if some work.
Anyway I checked under the seat for the model and serial numbers and after trying at least 5-6 different times, the model and serial numbers do not come up as far a being a Craftsman mower. A friend of mine has a couple of mower shops here locally so I called him with the numbers that I located under the seat. He got the same result. Neither the model or the serial number is coming up as a Craftsman mower. It looks like a Craftsman LTX 1000. I need to order a few parts but without a good model or serial number don't think it's going to be possible.Does any one know of another location I may find the model and serial numbers? Would really appreciate the help.
Thank you


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,brc358 !
What numbers did you get off it ?
Can you post a pic of it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is website that identifies where Craftsman hid there various model and serial numbers:
https://www.rcpw.com/rip/how-to/mod...a-searscraftsman-riding-mower-or-tractor.html


----------



## brc358 (Apr 27, 2017)

*Craftsman mower*

Thanks every one.
I will check out those links and see if I can find some information and post a picture of the mower. I am pretty sure it is the Craftsman lt 1000


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the site brc358, you could also try cross ref on the MTD site, I had a sears 4000, and the last 6 numbers on the serial number matched the MTD version of the same mower


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF. 
I've sometimes seen where Sear had model and serial number under where you put your left foot.


----------



## brc358 (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for the help every one.
I finally tracked it down, it is a Craftsman LTX1000 with a Briggs and Stratton 19.5 hp engine.
I only paid $75.00 for it, and other than two more minir items I need to replace, it really is in good condition.
Still can figure out why the model and serial numbers will not come up on the sites I have checked, but I did find out the model and serial number..
Really appreciate every ones help. BRC358


----------

